# The lightest Calfee ever



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

Yep, just got the word from the calibrated scale at the shop. How much does my custom Calfee weigh?

4.9 lbs.

You heard that right.

Selle Italia C64 Saddle
Campagnolo rear Pista wheel w/ Tufo Lite tire
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals
Storck carbon crankset, 44t
Campagnolo 14t cog
KMC Chain
Custom Calfee Unicycle Frame, a one-off

Pics posted soon, as soon as my batteries recharge.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Wow I've got to see this thing, sounds pretty neat.


----------

